# gramos por metro cuadrado



## La Violeta

Paper weight seems to be measured in units of GSM, which is grams per square meter. Entonces como se escribe en Español, "gramos por metro cuadrado' ???
Y se puede abreviar asi 'GMC' ???
Muchas gracias.


----------



## MHCKA

Gramos por metro cuadrado es una unidad de presión estandarizada que se refiere a la presión a la que fué sometida la hoja de papel (la "gran" hoja durante su fabricación) aunque coloquialmente la gente la interpreta como el grosor de la hoja de papel que tienen en sus manos; es más o menos claro que a mayor presión, menor grosor de la hoja.

Su símbolo sería g/m2 [el dos como superíndice].


----------



## speedier

Hi MHCKA,

Now it's my turn.  Is this any help:  http://www.panamacompra.gob.pa/documentosconvertidos/2009-2-03-0-08-CM-001963-ET.Pdf


----------



## MHCKA

Ya me hiciste dudar Speedier... 

Las unidades como tales son presiones; no obstante en tu referencia aparece reportado el peso, que sería solo como kg o g (se obvia decir que son kg fuerza, pero a veces es necesario tener presente que toda la masa en este planeta está sujeta a la atracción gravitacional hacia el centro de la Tierra)...

Sería más bien una especie de "densidad" o "distribución" de peso.


----------



## speedier

Hi MHCKA. I think you are right that in this case it is not pressure (although the units are the same), but *weight* per unit area (so the thicker the paper the higher the weight per square metre). It seems that *gsm = gr/m2* from the link below.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-gb%3AIE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7ADBR_en&q=tipos+de+papeles+gr&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g-p1


And here is another link giving various conversions in English http://www.paper-paper.com/weight.html

Edit.  Sorry for the earlier confusion, in that the link I posted earlier showed gram. por M2.  Maybe there is no "proper" way to abbreviate the term.


----------



## MHCKA

Las unidades tienen símbolos definidos, que son reconocidos internacionalmente y que son independientes del idioma; por desgracia, en el uso coloquial, mucha gente utiliza lo que les suena mejor.

El Sistema Internacional de Medidas establece que la dimensión *masa* se mide por *kilogramos* y su símbolo es *kg*, no obstante, el Sistema CGS, establece que para la *masa* la unidad de medición es el *gramo* y su símbolo es *g*. Nótese que los símbolos no son abreviaciones.

Cuando tienes un vectorial por unidad de masa o de superficie hablas de una densidad...que es un término que podría causar confusión debido a que densidad por sí mismo, es un término que interrelaciona dos cantidades [en fin me salió lo Ingeniero], a eso me refería cuando dije que sería una densidad o distribución de peso, que se expresa mejor en el término que me indicas: peso por unidad de área o mejor aún, *peso por unidad de superficie*.

La Violeta, me resisto, por no decir me opongo, a que los símbolos de las unidades sean llevados a una abreviación, el símbolo sería: *g/m2* o en notación más científica *g m-2 *.

Con todo esto, ahora tengo mis dudas acerca del uso de la unidad como parámetro del papel, en ambos casos tiene sentido y tendría utilidad: 

- Como la presión a la que se sujeta la hoja de papel (the more pressure the more thicker) nos indicaría la calidad del papel o definiría su uso.
- Como la relación del peso por unidad de superficie (the more thicker the minor weight of paper ) nos definiría la forma de manejar, alamcenar y transportar el papel.


----------



## projectguy

A note about "abbreviations"! Most countries now have accepted the SI system (Sistema Internacional de Unidades) as the legal system for weight, measures, etc. SI stipulates the use of "symbols", not abbreviations for units (meters = m, kilogram = kg). These symbols are independent of language, hence "symbol" and not "abbreviation". Harking back to lauranazario's excellent thread on "formalidad", I think this is one area where we could all use more "formalidad".

http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/fisica/unidades/unidades/unidades.htm#Escritura%20de%20los%20símbolos

I sent this before seeing MHCKA's comments on the same. I agree!


----------



## speedier

Then we are all in agreement that g/m2 is the *right* term.

I was just trying to find out which term was actually in use in the paper industry.


----------



## MHCKA

No te preocupes Speedier, tu aportación es buena, solo que uno siendo Ingeniero... pues esta cuadrado en el axioma de que "las cosas son lo que está establecido en la norma"... después de todo, toda una Civilización descansa en estas rigideces de científicos e Ingenieros.

Y pues, los Ingenieros y Científicos no dominamos al mundo, sino imagínate, estaríamos mucho mejor, jajaja


----------



## Vampiro

speedier said:


> Then we are all in agreement that g/m2 is the *right* term.
> I was just trying to find out which term was actually in use in the paper industry.


Yes, we are, Speedier.
Now, in Spanish (easier for me, jejejee)

La unidad de medida de peso del papel son los gramos por m2.
Esto es, ni más ni menos, el peso en gramos de un metro cuadrado de papel, y se abrevia tal cual lo has expuesto: g/m2
Pensar en que esa puede ser una unidad de presión para fabricar una hoja de papel  es algo que jamás se me habría pasado por la cabeza, ingeniero o no ingeniero, comenzando porque darían como resultado valores absurdos de manejar.
Si quieres hablar de presión... bueno, podríamos decir que es la presión en g/m2 que ejerce una hoja de papel sobre la superficie sobre la que está apoyada. Pero ese es un razonamiento inútil, porque en última instancia quien hace la cotización o la compra, lo que quiere saber es cuánto papel (en kg) está comprando, y de qué espesor son las hojas, datos que pueden obtenerse sin problemas usando la unidad indicada.
Saludos.
_


----------



## MHCKA

No existen unidades propias del peso para el agua diferentes de las del papel o diferentes de las de la miel; eso si sería absurdo, aunque yo supongo que eso es parte del conocimiento promedio.

Mi punto es que el peso no se mide en esas unidades, a no ser que los sistemas internacionalmente aceptados sean erróneos y entonces nos postulemos para un premio por descubrir que el peso de la materia, particularmente cuando se manifiesta como papel se expresa en g/m2. Se me hace harto interesante ver el análisis dimensional que te pasó por la cabeza para saber en que consiste el resultado absurdo de manejar, en fin, cada quien habla de la feria según le fué en ella...

Mi estimadísimo amigo galés, me clavaste la duda y me pareció sano darme una vuelta por una fábrica de papel y los respectivos distribuidores para tener bases de opinión antes de continuar con esta discusión y me han recomendado leer estas tablas de lo que me dijeron se llaman "pesos equivalentes". Leyéndolas resaltan dos cosas 1) que es una forma de comparar los papeles 2) que no recomiendan usar esas unidades para especificaciones (supongo que para su fabricación y compra).

Debe ser una forma práctica y rápida, no de Ingeniería, de comparar un papel con otro.


----------



## Mastoc

MHCKA ha demostrado tener una gran imaginación para tratar de justificar su interpretación de los g/m2 y una cierta condescendencia para aquellos que no son ingenieros, pero lamentablemente se ha enredado bastante en los conceptos, normas, fórmulas, unidades, etc.
Resumiendo: una de las principales especificaciones para el papel es el gramaje, el cual se expresa en gramos por metro cuadrado (g/m2) y es el peso de una hoja de un metro cuadrado.
Y no hace falta ir hasta una fábrica de papel para verificarlo, basta con comprar una resma de papel  y ver lo que dice la etiqueta. Y esa definición sí pertenece a la ingeniería aunque él no lo sepa.


----------



## Vampiro

MHCKA said:


> Gramos por metro cuadrado es una unidad de presión estandarizada que se refiere a la presión a la que fué sometida la hoja de papel (la "gran" hoja durante su fabricación) aunque coloquialmente la gente la interpreta como el grosor de la hoja de papel que tienen en sus manos; es más o menos claro que a mayor presión, menor grosor de la hoja.


 


MHCKA said:


> Se me hace harto interesante ver el análisis dimensional que te pasó por la cabeza para saber en que consiste el resultado absurdo de manejar, en fin, cada quien habla de la feria según le fué en ella...


Suponiendo que una hoja de papel se fabricara en una prensa, tema que excede los alcances del foro, mi “análisis dimensional”, como tú lo llamas, fue bastante simple: sólo me imaginé una prensa de tamaño pequeño, con una presión de trabajo de, digamos, unos 3000psi, y me imaginé ese mismo valor convertido a gramos por metro cuadrado.
Te recomiendo hacer el ejercicio.
Te dará seguramente una cifra con muuuuuuchos ceros. Si eso no es un valor absurdo de manejar entonces no sé qué podría serlo.
Es por eso que las presiones de trabajo se miden en otras unidades: psi, kg/cm2, Atm.
En fin… como tú mismo dices, cada quien habla de la feria según le fue en ella.
Saludos.
_


----------

